# Need a handheld GPS



## gnappi (Jun 16, 2018)

My old *handheld* GPS bit the dust and I need another *handheld* model to replace it with. I have a DF so it does not need that function and my needs are what I think are simple. 

It has to be able to be powered by a USB cable (with and without rechargeable batteries installed) AND charge the cells while connected to USB. I need a dashboard with heading, and speed, location (lat / lon) etc. Marine maps are not necessary or desired as the waterways I travel I do not expect to be mapped. My usage paradigm? A cell phone, cordless razor or cordless phone 

I did not think these are extraordinarily difficult specs to meet but I've looked all over and so far either the technical writers of the GPS companies suck and have no idea how to write specifications or the hand held models cannot run on power supplied by USB whilst charging batteries. 

There are plenty of vehicle GPS that run on DC from USB but they are too large, and cannot run on batteries. If there were one made I could consider it. 

PS. using a phone is not an option, as they are not nearly bright enough for bright sunlight use.
Anyone?


----------



## jethro (Jun 21, 2018)

I use GPS on my snowmobiles and 4 wheelers and what I use would be perfect for what you want but it's probably not going to be cheap. Took me a long time to finally pony up for my Garmin Montana with the AMPS powered mount. It comes with a rechargable li-ion battery and the mount is powered and quick release. It charges the battery while it's hooked up. I love it but I use it for trail maps so it was worth the $600 investment. Even used I bet it would be a $400 deal with the mount. I previously tried a bunch of cheaper options but like you say the screens were terrible in the sunlight. The Garmin Montana is the best handheld GPS I have used to date and I've had at least a half dozen. Here it is on one of my sleds in the AMPS powered mount:







The GPS is this:https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-010-0...1529587444&sr=8-3&keywords=garmin+montana+610

This is the AMPS mount:https://www.amazon.com/Amps-Rugged-...=1529587473&sr=1-2&keywords=garmin+AMPS+mount

And then you need the Ram Mounts base and arm setup which would be another $30 or so.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 24, 2018)

THANKS!!! I looked them up as well as the Oregon and their "T" models fit me bill and also have Topo maps which may be useful sometimes.


----------



## jethro (Jun 25, 2018)

gnappi said:


> THANKS!!! I looked them up as well as the Oregon and their "T" models fit me bill and also have Topo maps which may be useful sometimes.



I actually had an Oregon before my Montana. I still have it and would be willing to sell it for fairly cheap. I don't think it's ideal, it doesn't maintain it's water-resistance when you have it plugged in because the port is accessed by opening a rubber door to the data port. Also, I don't think it charges batteries, but I may be wrong about that. I always used rechargeable batteries that I would charge externally. Also, the screen is not great for daytime viewing because it has this opaque coating which make it kind of dim. I used to keep the backlight on constantly but overheating wasn't a problem on a snowmobile. Here's a picture, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## mbweimar (Jun 28, 2018)

The Garmin GPSMAP 78 is a great quality handheld unit. It's capable of displaying heading, speed, average speed, distance traveled, etc. Takes two AA batteries, and uses a mini USB cable for external power. It also has a port for an external GPS antenna. I bought mine with a Garmin Map chip for detailed mapping. Best part is, they make a cradle for it so you can mount is somewhere. They go on sale all the time at West Marine, so keep your eyes peeled.


----------

